# Airport to The Springs in a taxi



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi All. 
So I move to Dubai next week and land from Manchester at 00:15 thurs morning. 

I am staying in the springs and so roughly how much do you recon it will cost in s taxi at that time (add an hour or so to clear customs/luggage etc etc) also will there be taxis in abundance at that time and do I need to loom for a specific type of taxi. 

Cheers.


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

manchesterborn said:


> Hi All.
> So I move to Dubai next week and land from Manchester at 00:15 thurs morning.
> 
> I am staying in the springs and so roughly how much do you recon it will cost in s taxi at that time (add an hour or so to clear customs/luggage etc etc) also will there be taxis in abundance at that time and do I need to loom for a specific type of taxi.
> ...


I arrived on a similar flight (time wise) from Heathrow and there were plenty of taxis there, so you'll be fine 

My taxi to Media City cost about AED 75 and as the Springs is only a little further, I'd guess at about AED 80 - 90.

Hope this helps.

Simon


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Plenty of taxis available and it costs approximately 100dhs inclusive of a tip as long as you take the underpass after Mall of the Emirates. If you go further ahead from the Media City Flyover, it'll cost more.


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

i second pamela! whenever i get back in town if i take a cab home to the marina it usually takes about 80-100AED including tip- depending on which route the driver takes. be sure to specify.

taxis are a dime a dozen and hailed very easily without problems. good luck and welcome!


----------

